# Maroon Dam this Sunday afternoon



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I am heading back to Maroon this Sunday to see if I can get some more surface action.

It will be a short session for me as I will just be fishing the surface towards the end of the day.

I will put in at the ramp around 4pm and fish until 630 645pm.

Maybe drop into the pub in Boonah on the way back for a cool treat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul

I'm there, I will start abit earlier and bring my lights this time and I will stay out till after dark. We can have a popper contest, who evers loses buys the beers  I will be fishing from the Quest also, gunna give it a go in that muck. So the contest we be even.

Just have to go to Charltons now and buy one of those lures u had, I have them in the Mo Tackle book so I know what I'm after.

Who else is coming, the more the merrier? :lol:

Will be fun

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

let the games begin


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Bought some more lures today,

Anyone else wanna come out for a arvo session?

Cheers


----------

